

Any HN readers in Houston,TX? - bbissoon

Hi HN readers, I'm in search of a few good developers friends in Houston, Texas. I haven't seen much developing vs designing here in Houston, but I know it can't just be me here.
======
elliotgreen
I'm Elliot. I'm in Houston. What is your name?

~~~
bbissoon
How's it going Elliot, I'm Bissoon. I've been programming in Houston for a
while and interested in starting a developer co op. I'm hoping to find a few
fellow developers to meet up with, swap notes/issues/code and maybe
collaborate on projects with.

~~~
elliotgreen
What kind of projects are you working on?

My email address is elliotmgreen@gmail.com.

Please email me.

